

John Resig Demos Deep Leap Game at JSConf 2009 - voodootikigod
http://deepleap.org/

======
jeresig
Thanks for the post - glad people are enjoying it!

This is a demo/mock-up that I made to test a new game concept. I'm in the
process of working with a designer to turn it in to a full-fledged game (with
iPhone and Facebook versions, as well). It's not done yet so any feedback
would definitely be appreciated.

(There are some obvious major gaps at the moment, like the lack of an opening
screen, no saved scores, no high scores, etc.)

~~~
palsecam
I used to be quite addictive to a similar Flash game, called "Text Express":
<http://fr.games.yahoo.com/d/ztextexp.html>.

Sorry, it's only available in French, but maybe it could inspire you.

The translated rules are:

* constitute as much words as possible using the letters displayed at the bottom of the screen

* constituing new words, you make your train go forward. Try to reach the train station as soon as possible!

* A level is over when the two trains reach the train station. If the other train reach the station before yours, game over (there is another train which advances regularly, forcing you to play fast)

Anyway, this kind of games seems to be quite popular. For example, in my
experience, it is the only computer game than my parents & sister play.

~~~
demallien
Lol, I would never have thought that there would be someone else on HN that
has wasted time on that game :-) Do you realise how much time it takes to get
to level 21?

Which, back on topic is perhaps a flaw in the game - I stopped playing it
because it didn't end in a reasonable time-frame, and couldn't be paused.
These days I play Wordle(in English this time) on my iPhone, which has a
similar idea, but you can pause at any time.

------
staunch
After entering a few words it finished the game out with each "letter not
used". Then "Game Over" popups repeated until I closed the tab. Firefox 3.0.6
Linux

~~~
robotrout
I had the same problem, except I had to close my browser. Firefox 3.0.9
Windows

~~~
taitems
Another Firefox 3 victim!

~~~
jeresig
If anyone could write down a game # for when this happens, that'd be very
helpful in debugging!

~~~
10ren
game: 225

The last 27 letters disappeared one after the other, very quickly. Then, the
"game over" dialog came up each time I clicked it away. (I found I could
escape with ^w immediately after dismissing the dialog).

Firefox 2.0.0.7 (yep, 2 not 3).

Cool game, looks like it's for crossword/scrabble experts. A strategy
guide/hints for the basics of crossword/scrabble thinking might be useful (if
such a thing exists) to broaden the base - though I think you'll have more
than enough users as it is. :-)

------
lars
+9: lars. 6 Points +1.5x Word Length.

+7: int. 5 Points +1.3x Multiplier.

+9: mac. 8 Points +1.1x Multiplier.

-7: pc. Word not in dictionary.

-57: js. Word not in dictionary.

------
jibiki
Reminds me of Seth Robinson's Dungeon Scroll:

<http://rtsoft.com/dscroll/index.shtml>

------
metajack
JSConf was an excellent conference, and this was just one of the great
presentations. I was much more impressed with the guitar hero clone :)

------
cdr
Would be nice if it didn't dump you right into the game. I might have liked
it; instead I got annoyed and left.

~~~
mlLK
It's not like this is going on your permanent record, relax.

------
aristus
"-16: flores. Word not in dictionary."

Bah. Internationalization is hard. :)

------
mlLK
Fun app [game], I scored a 301, I observed too many vowels. :D

~~~
apgwoz
587, observed too few vowels, and was forced into using words like 'job'
(which worked out actually).

------
JabavuAdams
> -7: geas. Word not in dictionary.

:(

------
geuis
John demoed this on Friday night. He did a 3 part talk, the middle one being
about making games with javascript. He showed another very cool game that was
like guitar hero for YouTube music videos. When he showed DeepLeap, most of us
in the room started playing it like crazy and twittering about it. It got an
amazing reception.

------
malkia
nice!

------
TweedHeads
iPhone material

